# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Nhận gia công cơ khí tại Thủ Đức - TP HCM

## moi

Em nhận gia công phay , tiện chi tiết 

Gia công Hàn

Giá bình dân 

Các bác cần alo cho em : 01288763339

Em thank

----------


## aiemphuong

bác phải ghi địa chỉ ae mới bic đường mò chứ, vd như e ở kiên giang, bác ở hà nội gia công thế nào @@

----------


## moi

> bác phải ghi địa chỉ ae mới bic đường mò chứ, vd như e ở kiên giang, bác ở hà nội gia công thế nào @@


Xin lỗi các bác em sơ xuất 

Em o TPHCM , thu duc 

Các bác cần thì LH em 

Thank

----------


## moi

up , gia cong co khi

----------


## pmkgroup

> up , gia cong co khi


Bên em chuyên gia công cơ khí chính xác, gia công cnc, gia công khuôn mẫu tại Hà Nội. Bác nào có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ về gia công cơ khí http://giacongcokhi.ticc.vn/ bên em sẽ tư vấn miễn phí.

----------


## whtssales01

Em có cung cấp thiết bị đo điện tử độ chính xác 5um luôn đấy , SP từ Châu Âu. Bác có cần dùng đến không

----------


## cailaptop

Quý khách đang có nhu cầu gia công cơ khí chính xác tại TPHCM?

- Quý khách đang tham khảo nhiều đơn vị gia công cơ khí uy tín, có trình độ cao và nhiều kinh nghiệm?

- Quý khách đang còn thắc mắc về giá cả và muốn tìm cho mình một công ty gia công cơ khí chính xác giá rẻ ở TPHCM?

- Hãy liên hệ với công ty chúng tôi để được tư vấn miễn phí và báo giá chi tiết nhất.

----------


## quocvntech

Mình cần chuyển đổi ren cho một số cảm biến áp suất, se liên hệ bạn sớm

----------

